# py-distribute Fail



## dave (Mar 20, 2013)

```
# portmaster devel/py-distribute

[...snip...]

Installed /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/distribute-0.6.35-py2.7.egg
Processing dependencies for distribute==0.6.35
Finished processing dependencies for distribute==0.6.35
After install bootstrap.
/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/setuptools-0.6c11-py2.7.egg-info already exists
install  -o root -g wheel -m 444 /usr/ports/devel/py-distribute/work/distribute-0.6.35/site.py /usr/local/lib/python2.
7/site-packages/site.py
/usr/local/bin/python2.7 -m py_compile /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/site.py
/usr/local/bin/python2.7 -OO -m py_compile /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/site.py
/bin/cp /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/easy-install.pth /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/easy-install.pt
h.dist
/bin/ln /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/easy-install.pth.dist /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/distribute
.pth
ln: /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/distribute.pth: File exists
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/py-distribute.

===>>> Installation of py27-distribute-0.6.35 (devel/py-distribute) failed
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated

===>>> You can restart from the point of failure with this command line:
       portmaster <flags> devel/py-distribute
```


----------



## dave (Mar 20, 2013)

I just moved /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/distribute.pth out of the way and tried again.  That worked.


----------

